# Is possible a premature fatigue by striker spring PM9??



## ivan (Sep 29, 2008)

My question is: is the possibility of fatigue the striker spring KAHR PM9 if I carry it with a round chambered always (5 or 6 days in the week)?

Is posibility a fatigue premature the striker spring?

Is a pre-cooked mecanism similar to Glock?

More thanks!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have owned a PM-9, a P-45, and currently have a K-9. I have always kept each of them loaded, almost continuously, even when storing them in a safe. They have good springs, and a good spring only fatigues from much repeated use - not from being stored in a compressed state.

And yes, they work similar to a Glock.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Springs fatigue from repeated compression *and *decompression, not from being left in a static state. You should be fine.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^What they said. :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it better to leave it loaded indefinatly then to unload it every week or two and let it rest for a day? I unload it because what I have read about not leaving the magazine spring compressed all the time.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

vrodcruiser said:


> Is it better to leave it loaded indefinatly then to unload it every week or two and let it rest for a day?


Yes.

Springs wear out from the act of compression _*and*_ decompression together. Compression alone will not wear out the spring.

-Jeff-


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

So even magazine springs don't lose tention?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Springs wear out from the act of compression _*and*_ decompression together. Compression alone will not wear out the spring.


Maybe a tiny amount, but nothing worth worrying about. The above is true for springs in general.

-Jeff-


----------

